#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-03
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål nogen idé om denne maskine vil virke med Ubuntu? http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=639891
<MikeDK> jarlen, du bør passe meeeget på med toshiba satelite modellerne
<MikeDK> prøv at kør en søgning på modellen på ubuntuforums.org
<MikeDK> og jeg mener det netop lige er er den model der der er meget om på ubuntuforums.org
<MikeDK> jarlen, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=78513205
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-04
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvorfor kan Ubuntu ikke forstå at den skal bruge min USB-mikrofon som standart?
<jarlen> Det er vel et spørgsmål om fejlopsætning?
<lars_t_h> Adejel, som Jarlen er inde på så er det fejlopsætning. kig i System > Indstillinger > lyd, og kig i fanebladet input. Hos mig har jeg som standard et flueben i stilhed, det skal du ikke have hvis du vil have lyd ud fra mikrofonen.
<lars_t_h> Adejel, du skal også vælg en en lyd enhed i den nederste boks i Input fanebladet.
<Adejel> Det har jeg også gjort, men når jeg så slukker og tænder på min computer, så er den sat i den indbygget mikrofon
<Adejel> Og når jeg snakker på Skype vælger den lige pludselig den indbygget mikrofon
<lars_t_h> Adejel, har du kigget i vores forum?
<lars_t_h> jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig med Skype - jeg bruger det ikke, men forum har noget om det.
<lars_t_h> Adejel, så hardwaren sidde i og sæt din computer i hvile i stedet for (hvile=stand-by)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-05
<MikeDK> http://www.ubuntugamer.com/2011/01/itching-for-steam-to-come-to-linux-get-notified-instantly-when-it-does/
<Ubuntubruger5> Netværk via usb adapter
<Ubuntubruger5> model Linksys WUSB 100
<Road_hin_gale> ? hvad er det den softvarekilde hedder jeg mangler  jeg har lige inst. 10.04  og den siger at jeg ikke kan hente alle pakker  der er noget med "universe"  den ikke kan finde ?
<kristian-aalborg> hej Road_hin_gale
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at åbne en terminal
<Road_hin_gale> ja
<Road_hin_gale> det er gjort
<kristian-aalborg> så prøv at skrive følgende: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristian-aalborg> er der et "hashtegn" ud for universe?
<Road_hin_gale> der er 4 linjer med "universe"  men ingen af dem har et hashtegn
<kristian-aalborg> kan du kopiere indholde af filen over på pastebin?
<kristian-aalborg> www.pastebin.com
<Road_hin_gale> den har sq aldrig brugt ??
<Road_hin_gale> skal der skrives til nogel speciel ??
<kristian-aalborg> nej, bare så vi andre kan se hvad du har i filen
<Road_hin_gale> jeg sætter det bare ind ????
<kristian-aalborg> ja, og trykker submit - så er filen synlig for alverden
<MikeDK> nej nej, det hedder ikke hash det hedder mash :-))))
<Road_hin_gale> den er der nu
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er linket til den?
<Road_hin_gale> http://pastebin.com/x6bkZz8W
<kristian-aalborg> tak
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... den ser umiddelbart fin ud
<kristian-aalborg> måske er klid.dk nede
<Road_hin_gale> jeg prøver lige noget
<kristian-aalborg> prøv en anden server
<MikeDK> start softwarekilder op Road_hin_gale, og vælg hovedserver fra dropdownmenuen, derefter trykker du luk og derefter trykker du Genindlæs
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det var en mulighed
<MikeDK> og prøv så ikke om det ordner sig
<MikeDK> ellers kan du altid sætte den tilbage på klid serveren hvis ikke det hjælper, har ikke lige overskud til så meget hjælp nu, ska ha noget søvn, har været vågen i næsten 23 timer
<Road_hin_gale> jeg prøver jeres forslag   mange tak  :-)
<kristian-aalborg> Road_hin_gale: prøv MikeDK's forslag, ellers har jeg et andet :)
<Road_hin_gale> ved du hvilken java jeg skal vælge ??   der var noget med en eller anden  der dækkede det hele men jeg kan ikke huske hvad den hed ?
<Road_hin_gale> hvordan er det nu man klikker ok i terminalen
<pixiarvai> sidepile og enter
<pixiarvai> suns java er den der dækker det hele
<Road_hin_gale>  der var den TAK TAK pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<Road_hin_gale> er du den arvai hvis guide jeg bruger fra
<Road_hin_gale> www.Freedomnotbeer.dk
<Road_hin_gale> efter 10 til 12 år med Win  er det fedeste ved at skifte til Ubuntu den meget store suport man kan finde ..."at your finger tips"
<Road_hin_gale> :-)
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> det er thomas (thj01) og mig der skriver på det site
<Road_hin_gale> tænkte det nok :-)   jeg har også en bruger på Ubuntuforum  jeg må lige se om jeg ikke huske adgangskoden    det er nemlig et halvt år siden jeg sidst roddede med ubuntu
<pixiarvai> Road_hin_gale,  er det "trin for trin guiden" eller "faq" du installere java efter ?
<pixiarvai> du behøver ikke logge ind på det site, eller er det forum du tænker på ?
<Road_hin_gale> trin for trin
<pixiarvai> ok, det er så thomas der skriver den, i faq står der : Ved install af Java skal man bruge Højre-Venstre piletaster til at vælge, og Enter til at bekræftige installationen.
<Road_hin_gale> .. jeg ved godt jeg ikke behøver logge ind ... med mindre jeg vil skrive noget
<pixiarvai> jeg tror ikke man kan kommentere noget på det site
<Road_hin_gale> det manglede jeg rigtig meget i " trin for trin "   nu min hukommelse ikke er så god mere *GG*
<Road_hin_gale> ubuntuforum.dk
<pixiarvai> det laver jeg lige, jeg har adminrettigheder derinde
<Road_hin_gale> ubs ubuntudanmark.dk  det behøver du ikke ... jeg tror godt jeg kan finde den .... jeg er bare ikke lige kommet til det endnu
<Road_hin_gale> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<pixiarvai> så har jeg fået det med i trin for trin guiden nu
<Road_hin_gale> ok :-)  jeg vidste at der var måde    men jeg kunne sq ikke komme itanke om hvad det var *GH*
<pixiarvai> det burde han også have skrevet, jeg havde samme problem første gang jeg skulle installere java (og andre som bla. google earth)
<Road_hin_gale> min netbank vil have iscedtea instaleret i firefox  er det ok eller skal jeg finde noget andet
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det plejer nu at være omvendt, at de vil have sun
<pixiarvai> hvilken bank er det ?
<Road_hin_gale> fjordbank mors  via portalbank.dk
<pixiarvai> nu er jeg ikke den der roder mest med netbank, men hvis du spørger i forum tror jeg at laoshi ved det
<Road_hin_gale> jeg kan da bare prøve... så kan jeg smide den ud igen hvis det ikke virker *GG*
<pixiarvai> jeg tror bare at det vil drille med 2 gange java, men du kan da prøve at se om det virker : install af icedtea = sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea6-plugin
<pixiarvai> virker det ikke kan du fjerne det med : sudo apt-get remove --purge icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea6-plugin
<Road_hin_gale> jeg fandt en java plugin til firefox  den vil min bank godt aksepterer
<pixiarvai> super
<pixiarvai> hvad hed det så ?
<Road_hin_gale> Java Console 6.0.02 6.0.02.03   hvis du søger i tilføjelser under præferencer kommer den frem
<Road_hin_gale> men på mozilla's side for add-ons skriver de " NOTE: This add-on and its associated JRE is no longer supported by Sun. Do not install this add-on. " ?? men nu kører jeg med den til den ikke vil mere :-)
<pixiarvai> du skal nok holde øje med det når du opdatere firefox, på https://addons.mozilla.org/da/firefox/addon/5403/?src=api ser det ud til at have drillet enkelte
<Road_hin_gale> jeg røg vist af
<pixiarvai> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-06
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> hvem har leget med NAS?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-07
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Er det ikke noget jeg kan gøre så Java ikke hele tiden cracher?
<jarlen> HVis du er god til at kode kan du sikkert få lov til at hjælpe på et openjdk projekt
<Adejel> Det eneste jeg kan kode er HTML, så det kan jeg nok ikke
<jarlen> Nej det er der ikke meget kode over
<jarlen> Så kan du evt. prøve en anden javaversion
<jarlen> Jeg mener der ligger nogle forskellige i repos
<jarlen> sun-java, openjdk og what-have-you
<jarlen> Jeg kan ikke helt huske hvad de hedder
<AJenbo_> Adejel, du skal aktivere partner arkivet for at kunne installere sun-java-plugin
<AJenbo_> OpenJDK har det desvære med at være lidt ustabil i nogle tilfælde
<Adejel> Jeg har allerede Sun Java, men det cracher bare ofte når jeg spiller spil
<AJenbo_> hvilket spil?
<AJenbo_> hvilket grafikkort har du og hvilken driver?
<Adejel> Minecraft
<AJenbo_> ok det spiller jeg også, det kærver open gl
<AJenbo_> så der er grafikkortet viktigt
<AJenbo_> jeg har spillet det uden problemer på 2 maskiner med intel grafikkort og ubuntu 10.10
<AJenbo_> hvis ikke du ved hvilket grafikkort du har kan du køre denne kommando:
<AJenbo_> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<AJenbo_> i programmer-tilbehør-terminal
<Adejel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600] [1002:71de]
<AJenbo_> arh, det kort kan godt have lidt problemer med fold gl
<Adejel> :(
<AJenbo_> driveren er stadig under heftig udvikling
<Adejel> Okay
<AJenbo_> der er en beta driver du kan bruge
<Adejel> Okay?
<AJenbo_> men så skal du huske at afinstallere den før du event opgradere til 11.04
<AJenbo_> 2 sec skal lige fordre mine fisk
<Adejel> Jeg plejer at formatere inden jeg indstallere en ny version
<Adejel> Sejt, har du også rejer?
<AJenbo_> nej der er færskvands fisk :)
<jarlen> rejer er dårlige fisk :P
<AJenbo_> Kunne godt tænke mig en blæksprutte, men de kræver en hel del plads og har ikke vild lang leve tid (og er relativt store)
<Adejel> Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at have rejer :D
<AJenbo_> rejer er et kræbsdyr :)
<Adejel> Men jeg vil stadig have dem :(
<AJenbo_> der findes nogle rigtig flotte rejer
<jarlen> De smager også godt
<Adejel> Ej, jeg skal jo ikke spise dem! :P
<AJenbo_> ja, har selv fanget nok til at lave et par mader da jeg var på ferie på samsø
<jarlen> Hvad? Det er fandme en dårlig farm hvis dyrene ikke skal slagtes og ædes :P
<AJenbo_> det var så normale hæste rejer, der er ikke helt så meget at kigge på der, men man kan selvfølig få dem billigt :)
<AJenbo_> nå her er linket til den opdateret driver
<AJenbo_> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Adejel> Uha, det ser teknisk ud!
 * Adejel viser sig nu at være noob
<AJenbo_> skal nok hjælpe dig igennem det, det meste er bare oplysninger
<Adejel> Tak
<Adejel> Hvad vil du vide?
<AJenbo_> jeg læser lige igennem og finder nogle lette kommandoer til dig
<Adejel> Tak
<Adejel> Btw. tror I jeg kan beholde Docky i 11.04?
<AJenbo_> jeg vil godt være sikker på du køre 10.10 og om du har installeret nogle uofficelle ting til systemet
<AJenbo_> ja
<Adejel> Ja, jeg bruger 10.10 men hvad mener du med det andet
<Adejel> ?
<AJenbo_> dog kommer den default med Unity, det er også lavet af den samme udvikler som har lavet docky, og han siger de skulle minde en del om hin anden
<AJenbo_> men du kan let skifte tilbage til gnome 2.x og docky
<Adejel> Super ^^
<AJenbo_> det andet er bare om du har installeret ting som den her driver før
<Adejel> Nej, det kan jeg ikke finde ud af
<AJenbo_> ok, første kommando
<AJenbo_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<AJenbo_> sudo apt-get update
<AJenbo_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Adejel> Damn min mormor har en langsom forbindelse :/
<AJenbo_> der findes også en lidt mindre opdate, men jeg tror den her er mere sikker
<Adejel> Okay, den udpakker også nu
<Adejel> AJenbo_ hvordan spiller du Minecraft?
<AJenbo_> downloader klienten, dobelt klikker på den, logger ind og trykker F11 for fuld skærm
<AJenbo_> bare husk at associere jar programmer med java så de ikke åbner i arkiv håndteringen
<Adejel> Ja, det har jeg fundet ud af :)
<AJenbo_> servere ser desværre ikke ud til at være blevet opdateret til linux så når jeg spiller multiplayer bruger jeg windows serveren
<Adejel> Jeg spiller fint på en server
<Adejel> 7chan's
<AJenbo_> jeg har spillet det både med sun java og OpenJDK, men det fleste maskiner vil helt når det er sun java
<AJenbo_> ved ikke om de bruger windows server eller linux server
<AJenbo_> klienten virker fint på både windows og linux
<Adejel> og Mac :D
<Adejel> Jeg har prøvet at sætte en server op, men det virker ikke :(
<Adejel> Nå, nu er den sørme færdig
<AJenbo_> Adejel, har ikke teste på Mac
<AJenbo_> Prøvede du med linux servere eller windows server?
<AJenbo_> Som sagt mener jeg der er en fejl med linux serveren
<Adejel> Linux
<Adejel> Okay :/
<AJenbo_> man kan jo håbe det er noget de fiker i næste version :/
<Adejel> Ja
<Adejel> For jeg synes godt nok en VPS er dyr
<AJenbo_> jeg har ikke prøvet at se om man kan køre windows serveren på en linux box gennem wine, men der burde ikke være noget galt for det
<Adejel> NÃ¥ ja
<Adejel> Det kan man da prøve
<AJenbo_> nå men for at aktivere den nyere driver skulle du bare mangle at genstarte maskinen, og så håber jeg ellers ikke der går noget galt :)
<AJenbo_> det er en gode ide at have en live cd eller usb ved hånden til hvis du skal rede dit system (og på irc)
<Adejel> Okay. Mange tak for hjælpen :)
<AJenbo_> kan være jeg sætter en server op på et tidspunkt, så skriver jeg det nok i offtopic på vores forum
<Adejel> Jeg har backup af alt jeg ikke må miste
<Adejel> okay :)
<AJenbo_> det bliver nok også højest til at du får en terminal istedet for et skrive bord :)
<Adejel> NÃ¥ okay
<AJenbo_> men det er godt du har backup
<Adejel> Ja, en eksternet 1 TB
<Adejel> Så der er også plads til andet end backup :D
<Adejel> Øv, den siger "Could not create Java virtual machine" når jeg prøver serveren i Wine
<AJenbo_> Adejel, du skal sikkert installere Java til windows under wine
<Adejel> Det har jeg gjort
<AJenbo_> øv :(
<jarlen> årh, en sandbox pakket ind i en emulator
<jarlen> det lyder ikke særligt fikst :P
<AJenbo_> en skam det ikke er lavet i Jython :D
<jarlen> pakket i en bin der kører en virtuel maskine
<Adejel> Hvem kan kode PHP?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-08
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvorfor hedder Google Chrome "Chromium-browser" til Linux
<Adejel> ?
<ahf> Chromium er et open source project; Google Chrome er chromium koden i en mere brandet udgave, hvor der bliver lavet en del mere QA.
<ahf> du kan godt installere chromium på linux, men du kan også installere chrome.
<Adejel> Okay
<ahf> :-)
<Adejel> :)
<MikeDK> så hut jeg visker er Google Chrome bygget på Chromium-Browser
 * Adejel er forvirret
<ahf> MikeDK: som jeg lige skrev :-)
<Adejel> NÃ¥ jeg smutter, toget er der snart
<Adejel> eller er snart freme
<Adejel> fremme*
<Adejel> Hej hej :)
<AJenbo> damn han bliver ved med at smutte når jeg skal til at spørge om noget :D
<MikeDK> haha
<MikeDK> :-)
<Adejel> SÃ¥ er jeg endelig i Ballerup!
<Adejel> Hov, det er vidt ikke den rigtige kannal
<Adejel> vidst*
<sbc> Adejel: AJenbo prøver vist at få fat i dig... :)
<Adejel> Okay
<AJenbo> sbc, ok, det gjord min far også :)
<Adejel> Prøver din far at få fat i mig?
<AJenbo> Ups, nej han prøver at få fat på mig, er uber forviret over alle di blinkende lys omkring mig
<Adejel> Julelys?
<askhl_> Sound-juicer synes at være mindre "understøttet" end tidligere i ubuntu/gnome.  Hvad er det mest almindelige program til f.eks. at rippe cd'er?
<askhl_> (Interessen for hvad der er det "mest almindelige" har noget at gøre med prioritering af oversættelser)
<lars_t_h> askhl, det kommer an på om det er grafisk eller ikke grafisk - der er et lille etermianl program der gør opgaven godt
<lars_t_h> *terminal
<askhl_> lars_t_h, bare giv mig programnavnene
<lars_t_h> askhl, chattede lige med en på snak kanalen - jeg skal lige suge pakkenavne ud af debian package search
<lars_t_h> askhl, grapcd-rip, ripperx, ripit, yaret, goobox, pacpl,asounder, ripoff,morituri
<askhl_> lars_t_h, tak.  Jeg kigger på dem
<askhl_> Men jeg havde egentlig håbet at der var 1-2 som Canonical anså som "standardløsningen"
<lars_t_h> askhl, nogle af dem er konsol/termianl programmer
<lars_t_h> 'termianl
<lars_t_h> dammed! Terminal
<lars_t_h> hedder det
<askhl_> :)
<AJenbo> askhl ripit er vist ganske god hvis man er til terminal
<AJenbo> Til gui tror jeg det er goobox jeg har hørt bedst om
<AJenbo> men hvis du spørg om canonicals forslag bliver det nok rythmbox pt
<askhl_> AJenbo, man kan også rippe i rhythmbox?
<askhl_> Det er jo mest for at sørge for at "hovedprogrammerne" er oversat.
<askhl_> Hmm, måske den der "popcon" kan bruges, faktisk...
<AJenbo> askhl det er jeg da rimmelig sikker på jeg oversatte at man kunne i ubuntu docs
<AJenbo> yep, system-hjælp-musik-udtrække fra en cd
<AJenbo> der står der man skal bruge rhythmbox
<AJenbo> askhl men der bliver skiftet til banche i natty så ved ikke lige hvad der sker der
<askhl_> AJenbo, det kan være vi skal fokusere på banshee så :)
<AJenbo> det er nok en ide :)
<AJenbo> håber manualerne bliver opdateret, de indeholder stadig kun f-spot men ikke shotwell, men så på den anden side har jeg rigeligt andet at lave
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-09
<frede> hey :D
<frede> ville høre om nogen kunne hjælpe mig med et et hurtigt spørgsmål: Kan jeg enable/disable cronjobs igennem et script?
<cromag> overordnet ja, hvorfor ikke.
<cromag> du kan nok lave noget on/off der udkommentere linien i crontab
<cromag> eller sætter linien, eler fjerner den
<frede> jeg vil gerne have en minecraft server til at tage backup med rsync
<frede> på f.eks. timebasis
<frede> men kun når serveren er startet
<frede> da jeg kun nogle gange bruger computeren til det
<frede> har desværre ikke en dedicated server, så jeg bruger min bærbare :P
<cromag> så kan du have et cronjob der køre et script der chceker om serveren er tændt, hvis den er det skla den lave back up.
<frede> ok, det er selvfølgelig smart nok
<cromag> det er i hvert fald det der falder mig ind
<frede> selve det at køre scriptet koster vel ikke mange resourcer
<cromag> så skla du ikke tænke på at enable disable
<frede> lyder også som en mere sikker løsning for en nybegynder som mig :D
<cromag> jeg er selv meget nybegynder mht scripts osv.
<cromag> men, det lyder som noget jeg selv ville.
<frede> jeg synes det lyder som en god løsning
<cromag> så laver du et script der køre hver time, der checker.
<cromag> burde være nogenlunde fornuftigt.
<frede> jeg vil prøve at finde ud af hvordan jeg laver sådan et script
<frede> skal lige finde ud af hvordan jeg tjekker om serveren er startet :D
<cromag> jep
<cromag> enjoy the hunting )
<cromag> :)
<frede> ty :)
<frede> ved du hvad der sker hvis nu scriptet pludselig ikke er der mere?
<frede> altså hvis man kommer til at slette det mens der stadig er et cronjob på det?
<frede> så har jeg lavet et som virker nogenlunde
<frede> hvis nogen skulle være interreseret
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Er der en hosts-fil inde i selve routeren?
<cromag> routeren ?
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål findes der et program til at optage skrivebordet/vinduet som også optager computerens lyder f.eks. i et spil?
<MikeDK> Adejel, ja det gør der, men det er pt kun terminal-baseret
<MikeDK> kan ikke helt huske hvad det hedder
<Adejel> Ok, fordi det jeg har optager kun mikrofonens lyd og YouTube kan ikke afspille formatet
<Adejel> Jo, nu vil den godt afspille den :D
<MikeDK> er det på windows eller linux du har brug for sådan en applikation?
<MikeDK> ellers søg på fraps
<Adejel> Det er Ubuntu
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? jeg roder med en Medion (den der ligner acer one), den har været en tur på gulvet og vil ikke starte, jeg har forsøgt med et usb-stick til boot (der virker på min egen), men det vil den heller ikke ....... problemet er at alle hans billeder er på, og han har ingen backup
<pixiarvai> nogle forslag ? ;)
<MikeDK> hehe så er det ikke Medion vi skal købe næste gang vi tænker på netbook :-P
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> eller tag backup ::D
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, åbn den og se om der er nogle kabler der er hoppet ud af deres stik - kig specielt i strømforsyningen
<pixiarvai> den burde kunne startes med usb, det er sådan jeg smed ubuntu på den for 2 år siden, det starter også, men dør midt under boot
 * lars_t_h kan oplyse at harddiske ikke kan lide højdeudspring
<lars_t_h> - både med og uden faldskærm
<pixiarvai> hehe , yes, jeg har dræbt 2 externe ved at de røg på gulvet
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, starter den bios op?
<pixiarvai> ja
<lars_t_h> for er der sort skærm skal du tjekke kabler til og fra strømforsyningen - du må godt tage tage billeder som du kan maile til mig - hvis du tror du har fundet noget der er interessant
<lars_t_h> men er usikkert
<lars_t_h> email adresse kan du få i irc pm
<pixiarvai> no init found. try passing init= bootarg .
<lars_t_h> *usikker
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ikke godt
<lars_t_h> harddisk-læsehovedet har måske været parket oven på bootloader
<lars_t_h> (Cylender 1)
<pixiarvai> shit
<lars_t_h> *parkeret
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det betyder at du skal boot den fra live cd
<pixiarvai> jeg har prøvet med usb-stick, der er ingen cd drev på den
<lars_t_h> men hvis live cd bare dasiy-chain booter, hjælper det ikke noget
<lars_t_h> så er din eneste mulighed at proppe harddisken i en USB harddisk kasse, og tilslutte den til en ubuntu der virker
<pixiarvai> den når til den lilla skærm med ubuntulogo, og så sker der ikke mere
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, så mås du smide harddisken i en USB harddisk kasse, og bruge en anden Ubuntu computer, måske kan den også finde ud hvor godt harddisken har det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er vist programmet fra testdisk pakken der kan tricks i den retning med at redde data
<pixiarvai> jeg skal lige finde en skruetrækker der passer, og SP er så om hd-stikene passer med den ramme jeg har til alm hd fra stationærer
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er spørgsmålet om PATA stik vs SATA stik
<lars_t_h> Har du en desktop kan du tage låget af den, og tape harddisken fast, og så kable den
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ^
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, husk at du ikke må dække trykudligningsventilen til
<pixiarvai> lol... det skal heller ikke gå ud over min egen hehe
<pixiarvai> jeg smutter ned til min svorger, han havde sku lige en ramme som vi kan smide hd´en i og kører på usb
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg fik liv i den, det virkede med en 9.04/32 bit på usb
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det var da glædeligt
<lars_t_h> så kan du prøve at se om den har det godt
<pixiarvai> den er ved at lave en backup ud på nib ekstern
<pixiarvai> min
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, for harddiske er der noget der hedder S.M.A.T. som er noget elektronik der kan fortælle hvorgodt harddisken har det
<lars_t_h> *S.M.A.R.T. var det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, photorec er det program der redde ting fra en harddisk <-- rigtig godt program
<lars_t_h> det kommer fra pakken af samme navn, af hvad jeg lige kan huske
<pixiarvai> jeg er kommet ind i hans hjemmemappe, det krævede så lige gksudo nautilus for at jeg kunne få adgang, men den kopiere nu
 * lars_t_h krydser fingre og tæer for at harddisken ikke står af når den bliver varmere af at arbejde 
<pixiarvai> jeg har "klodset" den 2 cm op, så den får lidt bedre køling, det er trods alt 60gb jeg skal kopiere
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er en del. Med 33 MB/s tager det vel omkring 1/2 time
<pixiarvai> 11.4 til 11.8 ligger jeg på, det tager over en time
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, husk at sync;sync når den siger at den erfærig med at kopiere.
<pixiarvai> øøø af hvad he
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, så lbier det nok omkring 1,5 time
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er fordi at Linux har en ret stor diskcache i RAM.
<pixiarvai> ja deromkring, det må jo tage den tid det tager
<lars_t_h> og ved at skrive sync;sync i en terminal, så siger flyt det der skrives fra diskcachen ud på disken. Nu!
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> Det er nok ikke nødvendigt at fortælle dig, men bare for at undgå datatab jeg fortæller det
<lars_t_h> efter sync;sync venter du på terminalprompt, og så kan du unmounte harddiskenes partitioner.
<lars_t_h> Så plasker det ned igen her på vestfyn
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ^
<pixiarvai> yes
<lars_t_h> øj - hvor er det væltet ind med it jobannocer i sidste uge
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg fik reddet data, jeg kunne så ikke rede install´en, så jeg har lavet en n y install, og det ser ud til at kører nu
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det var da godt :)
<pixiarvai> ja, han er også tilfreds med at vi fik det vigtige ud, det med en ny install er jo bare at bruge lidt tid på opsætning
<lars_t_h> jep
<lars_t_h> hvis harddisken ellers overlever er sektorerne der hvor læse-skrive-hovedet var markeret som bad sectors, du kan finde dem i lost+found i roden af partitionen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-02
<dmcn> ?spørgsmål kan nogen fortælle mig hvad ubuntus remote desktop klient hedder?
<stix> rdesktop kan du bruge
<TLE> jeg tror gnomes hedder vinagre
<TLE> ved ikke hvilken en som er standard i Ubuntu
<TLE> der er også remmina som er god
<stix> jeg mener rdesktop er med som standard og den kan det hele
<TLE> ok, jeg kan aldrig rigtig huske forskellen, jeg kan bare huske at jeg en gang kom op og slås med en af dem omkring muligheden for at nedskalere det indkommende billede uden at ændre opløsning på den fjerne computer
<TLE> mener det var remmina der endte med at gøre mig glad der
<dmcn> TLE, stix, jeg leder specifikt efter den, som automatisk scanner LAN'et og finder RDP/VNC/SSH-servere, man kan forbinde til
<stix> dmcn: nmap 192.168.0.1-254 -p 3389,5900
<dmcn> hah - det er selvfølgelig en løsning ;)
<stix> ;)
<Manito> Hello
<soon> Er der nogen her som har en windows maskine med Outlook 2003 installeret?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-04
<bob_> hey nogle der kan hjælpe mig med at installere curl til apcha ? når jeg bruger apt-get install php5-curl    og ja til at installere kommer der efter install notes (end) frem i buden og kan ikke køre så meget andet end at trykke ctrl+c og starte forfra ?
<boddy> hey drenge nogle der kan hjælpe mig med at installere curl :s
<jarlen> sudo apt-get install curl
<boddy> har prøvet apt-get install php5-curl
<boddy> som jeg skal bruge
<boddy> men når den installere kommer den efter nogle notes til (end)
<boddy> også kan jeg ikke gøre andet end at trykke ctrl+c og starte forfra
<jarlen> ok, ud fra den beskrivelse er der ikke meget at sige
<boddy> ved ikk hvordan jeg ellers skal beskrive det ?
<boddy> sender lige pic om lidt
<FrostEyes> boddy fikset det?
<boddy> http://thbl.dk/erro.PNG
<boddy> FrostEyes: nope
<boddy> FrostEyes: se url
<boddy> jarlen: se url
<boddy> n¨r jeg installere kommer den frem til det der end også sker der ikke rigtigt mere
<FrostEyes> Det er en besked i less eller tilsvarende
<FrostEyes> så tryk på q
<jarlen> og q virker ikke?
<boddy> haha lol fail tror det virker nu tak for hjælpen :D
<FrostEyes> np
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-06
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål hvordan sletter jeg sikkert alle filer på min asus eee pc med ubuntu 9.04 uden at ødelægge harddisken
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål jeg kan tilføje at pc'en skal sælges
<stix> Ubuntubruger0: boot op på den her http://www.dban.org/
<stix> så kan du vælge forskellige niveauer af secure-erase
<Ubuntubruger0> ?Spørgsmål jeg aner ikke engang hvad boot op betyder?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg kan lige til nøds åbne og bruge terminalen
<Ubuntubruger0> har prøvet sudo shred *
<stix> du booter hver gang du starter din computer
<Ubuntubruger0> og sodu rm -rf
<stix> ja du kan godt bruge shred, men du kan ikke shred'e den disk du har bootet på og som OS'et kører på
<stix> rm secure eraser ikke noget
<stix> har du en ubuntu cd?
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, hvordan booter jeg så op på den web adresse?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej der er ikke noget drev i
<stix> enten skal du have disken ud eller også boote fra noget usb med linux eller dban
<Ubuntubruger0> så hvis jeg henter programmet til en tom usb og genstarte virker det så?
<stix> nej...
<stix> google noget i retningen af "create bootable dban usb"
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, jeg må prøve
<Ubuntubruger0> tusind tak for din hjælp :) hilsen noob'en
<ahf> h
<pixiarvai> i
<jarlen> p
<soren> s
<pixiarvai> t
<jarlen> e
<pixiarvai> r
<pixiarvai> :D
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan finder man en fil, f.eks Bottom_texture.jpg når jeg er i en terminal og ikke ved hvad bibliotek den er i?
<jarlen> find
<jarlen> eller 'sudo updatedb && locate Bottom_texture.jpg'
<jarlen> prøv det sidste først
<nikolaj_basher> find kan ikke
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, hvad er updatedb
<jarlen> svjv opdaterer den en liste over indholdet på dit filsystem, som mlocate søger i
<cromag> hvis find ikke kan, kan locate heller ikke
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ok, er der andre muligheder
<cromag> find finder hvad der er af filer, måske medmindre de er skjulte
<jarlen> husk at det er case sensitivt
<cromag> det kan du bruge -iname til at fixe
<cromag> find / -iname filnavn tror jeg
<cromag> og locate kan jeg ikke huske om er sensitivt..
<cromag> men find / -iname FilNaVn finder også FILNAVN og filNAVN osv.
<cromag> og den starter fra / og bevæger sig ned ad.
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, tak det duede
<cromag> np.
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, det er fordi jeg er for vant med gui :-)
<cromag> oh, det er rart nok at have noget terminal erfaring også :)
<jarlen> Ja det kommer man langt med
<nikolaj_basher> cromag,øver mig også har en fil hvor jeg skriver de brugbare kommandoer ned man ikke bruger særlig oft
<nikolaj_basher> e
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-07
<Ubuntubruger7> hej jeg er ny ubuntu bruger.. men jeg har dessværre problemmer med mine 2 usb porte som ikke virker ..  hvad kan jeg gøre??
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg tror at der er noget i vejen med min usb drivere ..
<Ubuntubruger7> ?????????????
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål er der nogle der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger1> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo
<Ubuntubruger1> kan man få lidt hjælp her ovre
<Ubuntubruger1> dsmf
<Ubuntubruger1> SDF
<Ubuntubruger1> Å
<Ubuntubruger1> SDF
<Ubuntubruger1> DSFÆDF,
<Ubuntubruger1> DFS,
<Ubuntubruger1> DSFØÆ,SD
<Ubuntubruger1> FÆ
<Ubuntubruger1> FD
<Ubuntubruger1> sudo her sudo der:D
<Ubuntubruger2> danish or english?
<Ubuntubruger2> skal bruge hjælp til at boote fra usb pen med win7 til ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2> når jeg genstarter booter den ikke og der sker intet når jeg trykker f12
<Ubuntubruger2> what to do?
<jarlen> Er du sikker på F12 er genvejen til bootmenuen på din computer?
<Ubuntubruger2> nej slet ikke.. har også prøvet med f2
<Ubuntubruger2> der dukker intet op med valgmuligheder som der var på xp.
<jarlen> prøv at google din coputers navn + boot menu eller lignende
<jarlen> Det er ofte også del eller shift+noget
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, på nogle computeren måden man starter PXE boot på, andre at man får en menu frem hvor kan vælge hvad man skal starte
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, på min Eee ksla stikket sættes i computeren FØR du booter, ellers kommer det ikke frem som en boot mulighed i BIOS (den der starter dit styresystem).
<Ubuntubruger2> aaaa.. troede ikke det var computer afhængigt... men system.. jeg søger lige lidt
<jarlen> det er BIOS-afhængigt vil jeg skyde på
<Ubuntubruger2> den sidder allerede i ved genstart, men den finder den ikke
<Ubuntubruger2> aaa ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, første kommentar var om F12 kig på skrærmen under opstart og vær klar til CTRL+ALT+DEL indtil du har fanget tasten du skal trykke på
<lars_t_h> Har du windows, og når den at starte kan du lukke PC ved at holde strømknp inde i lidt over 4 sekunder ca.
<lars_t_h> *strømknap
<lars_t_h> Det med strømknap er egentligt uafhængigt af styresystem
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, nogle computere kan ikke starte (boote) fra USB, kun fra en CD/DVD skrive.
<lars_t_h> *skive
<Ubuntubruger2> hvis jeg trykker F10 i opstarten kommer jeg ind til 'rediger indstillinger'
<Ubuntubruger2> men der står så /noexecute=optin
<Ubuntubruger2> og så kan jeg sende eller annullere
<Ubuntubruger2> (og rette i teksten
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er en sony vaio notebook, så jeg kan ikke fra CD
<Ubuntubruger2> nogen der har erfaring med plop boot manager?
<Ubuntubruger2> Tror jeg har fundet løsningen med boot manager.. .tak for hjælpen alle sammen.. og god aften :)
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har problemmer med mine drivere er der nogle der kan hjælpe
<pixiarvai> måske... hvad er problemet
<Ubuntubruger3> det ene problem er at 2 af mine usb porte ikke virker.. og det andet er når jeg går ind i yderliger drivere så kan jeg se at der er 3 drivere jeg kan instellere men det lykkes kun af instellere 2 af dem og den tredje gider ikke
<Ubuntubruger3> dvs at jeg får en fejl meddelse..
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan godt komme med flere detaljer hvis du har brug for det:D
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, måske du skulle fortælle os hvilke drivers du har installeret under yderligere drivere
<Ubuntubruger3> det var ati grafik driver og en anden som jeg ikke lige kan huske,, men den der ikke virkede var ati grafik driver opdatering efter udgivelse
<MikeDK> hvilken ubuntu version har du installeret?
<Ubuntubruger3> 10.11
<MikeDK> 11.10 mener du vel?
<Ubuntubruger3> jep:D
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> ka du ik lige prøve at starte yderligere drivere op engang, så du kan se hvilke af driverne der er installeret, så vi ved præcis hvad hvilke drivers der er installeret, så vi bedre ka hjælpe dig
<Ubuntubruger3> oka men det kræver at jeg åbner den anden computer. giv mig 2 sec
<Ubuntubruger3> 1. ati/amd propritær FGLRX-grafik driver..2. broadcom STA trådløs driver 3. som ikke virkede ati/amd propritær FGLRX (opdateringer after udgivelse)
<Ubuntubruger3> grunden til den er så vigtig er at jeg har lidr problemmer med at se videoer i høj kvalitet..
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg ville mene at den ville løse mit problem
<MikeDK> aaah, du skal kun installere den ene af ATI driverne
<MikeDK> men bortset fra det, så den der broadcom driver der skal du installere den der hedder firmware-b43-installer
<MikeDK> og derefter reboote
<MikeDK> det gøres nemmest ved at starte terminalen op, og skrive sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Ubuntubruger3> hvileken 1 eller 3eren
<MikeDK> hvis ikke den selv starter op med at hive drivers ned fra nettet under install, så skriver du bare firmware-b43-installer i terminalen i trykker enter
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, afhænger helt af hvilket ATI kort du har i maskinen
<MikeDK> men den ene af dem skal afinstalleres
<soren> 3'eren burde være at foretrække.
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har lige gjort som mikedk sagde..
<soren> DEt er en opdatering, der er sendt ud efter UBuntu 11.10 blev udgivet. Antageligvis er den blevet opdateret for at løse et eller flere problemer.
<Ubuntubruger3> men jeg kigger lige under yderligere drivere igen
<soren> Øh, ja, jeg mener: Som MikeDK siger, så skal du kun installere den ene af ATI driverne, og det er 3'eren, der bør være at foretrække.
<soren> Mht. 2'eren, så ved jeg det ikke lige. Det er ved at være laaang tid siden, jeg satte denne her boks op :)
<Ubuntubruger3> ja men det den gad ikke før.. og jeg kan se at den hellere ikke er aktiveret nu dvs 3eren
<Ubuntubruger3> der står beklager.installation af denne driver mislykkedes se veligst logfilen for detaljer: var/log/jockey.log
<MikeDK> soren, er ikke så lang tid siden jeg selv har rodet med den nye broadcom installer, så har nogenlunde styr på hvad der skal gøres der :-)
<soren> MikeDK: Jeg er bare noget forundret over, at man ikke bare skulle kunne klare det fra "yderligere drivere"-dimsen.
<soren> MikeDK: Det er ligesom det, den er der for.
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, sørg for at afinstallere begge drivers af ATI drivers først, og derefter laver du en reboot af maskinen, for så dernæst at installere nummer 3. som soren siger
<MikeDK> soren, ja præcis, men den virker altså ikke på nogen maskiner åbenbart, blandt andet på min HP tx1345eo
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan fjerner jeg den ??
<MikeDK> markere den under yderligere drivere og vælger fjern/deaktiver og reboot maskinen efter hver af driverne som er afinstalleret, for til sidst at installere den rigtige
<Ubuntubruger3> når jeg prøver at aktiver nr 3 så ryger nummer 1 også.. jeg forstår ikke hvorfor
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, men kræver at du har den koblet til nettet via kablet net selvfølgelig når broadcom driveren ikke virker endnu
<Ubuntubruger3> broadcom er det ikke til det trådløse net
<Ubuntubruger3> den virker da:D
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, har du afinstallere/deaktiveret begge drivers som jeg sagde, og lavet en reboot før du fortsætter?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, jo den er til det trådløse
<MikeDK> nåh så skal du bare se bort fra det jeg skrev til dig før med broadcom drivern
<Ubuntubruger3> 1 og 3 er deaktiveret .. jeg genstarter
<MikeDK> ok
<Ubuntubruger3> så er det meningen at jeg kun skal aktivere nr 3
<Ubuntubruger3> ??
<Ubuntubruger3> og glemme 1eren
<Ubuntubruger3> nope 3 virker ikke.. der opstår fejl igen
<Ubuntubruger3> det er lige før det er bedre at i laver fjernstyring:D
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> jamen så installer 1. og KUN 1'ern
<MikeDK> men det ville hjælpe en del hvis du lige skriver hvilke grafikkort du har i maskinen,
<MikeDK> altså hvilken model
<MikeDK> ved godt det er ATI/Radeon
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan finder jeg ud af det??
<MikeDK> ellers start terminalen og skriv lspci | grep VGA
<MikeDK> husk vga SKAL være med stort ellers finder den ikke grafikchippen/kortet
<Ubuntubruger3> oka 2 sec jeg logger ind i chatten med bærbaren så jeg kan copi paste
<MikeDK> ok
<Ubuntubruger3_> mkmkm
<MikeDK> lspci | grep VGA
<Ubuntubruger3_> sådan:D
<Ubuntubruger3_> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<MikeDK> aah, okay, ja så burde det være 1'ern og ikke 3'ern
<MikeDK> husk at reboote efter install
<Ubuntubruger3_> nåhhh oka. men grunden til at jeg så det som et problem. det var pga at når jeg ser film på nettet, så er det noget bras i forhånd til det jeg var vant til på windows 7
<Ubuntubruger3_> :D
<Ubuntubruger3_> men jeg tror bare det er noget der følger med ubuntu:D hehe ej men hvordan for jeg mine 2 usb porte til at virke,, jeg tror det har noget med bios'en af gøre??
<Ubuntubruger3_> er der ikke en hurtig commando man hurtigt kan ordne det med
<Ubuntubruger3_> sudo fix usb port
<Ubuntubruger3_> :D
<Ubuntubruger3_> har prøvet lsusb
<Ubuntubruger3_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix 
<Ubuntubruger3_> kunne forstille mig at computeren tror at den har 6 indgange, hvor den derimod kun har 3 hvor det kun er den ene der virker
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-08
<Ubuntubruger5> God Eftermiddag!
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-31
<laila_> ?spørgsmål ... nogen der kender til problemer omkring netværkshastighed under 12.04?.... henter fra NAS med samba ... en download kører vildt langsomt - to downloads kører fuld hastighed ...
<laila_> har lagt en video ud på youtube som viser problemet ... http://youtu.be/cSZ9X9y9_hc ....
<laila_> ... videoen kan findes under følgende overskrift 'LaCie 2big NAS server + Ubuntu 12.04 = Weird Network Speed Change'
<laila_> ? closed connection?...
<phibxr> laila_, Ser ud til at vaere 100mbit?
<phibxr> laila_, Eller mere. 0.4gbit?
<laila_> NAS og LAN er 1.000mbit
<laila_> NAS, LAN og switch er 1000 mbit
<laila_> egentlig kan alle dele køre højeste hastighed ... de gør det dog KUN når der foregår to downloads fra NAS
<laila_> kan lige teste om ubuntu 10.04 viser samme svaghed - mener ikke, men chekker ...
<laila_> ok, jeg tror bare jeg skal stoppe her. Problemet meldte sig omkring 1. november, hvor jeg også søgte en del på problemet og eventuelle løsninger på nettet. Lige nu stødte jeg på dette forum og tænkte at jeg så tog fat på det netværksproblem endnu engang. Men måske er det løst fra Ubuntu i mellemtiden - jeg kan ikke genskabe problemet nu. ubuntu 10.04 med 100 mbit-kort yder omkring 40 mbit i læsnigng, mens 1000mbit-kortet læser me
<laila_> d mellem 60 og 80 mbit  altså alt hvad NAS'en kan trække.
<laila_> nej, rodede lidt i det da jeg checkede. NAS kan levere 100 MB/s.
<laila_> netværk kan levere 1000 Mbit/s = teoretiske 125 MB/s
<laila_> 100 Mb/s netværk = teoretiske 12.5 MB/s
<laila_> Ubuntu 10.04 kører på 100Mb/s og henter med 4.7 MB/s
<laila_> Ubuntu 12.04 kører med 1000Mb/s og henter mede 8MB/s ...
<laila_> NAS og Ubuntu 12.04 er koblet til samme switch som kører 1000 Mb/s hastighed
<laila_> Ubuntu 10.04 er koblet til internet-routeren med 100 Mb/s-netværk - som også fodrer switchen med NAS og Ubuntu 12.04
<laila_> altså routeren fodrer switchen
<laila_> problemet er IKKE LØST .... koblede lige router og switch fra hinanden inden jeg trak fra NAS til Ubuntu 12.04 påny ... hastigehden var langt UNDER 1 MB/s !!! ... det vil sige, at min internetaktivitet holder hastigheden opppe mellem Ubuntu 12.04 og NAS'en ...
<laila_> ... og faktsik burde hastigheden mellem NAS og Ubuntu 12.04 være oppe i nærheden af 100 MB/s og ikke kun op til 80 Mb/s (Byte/bit) ...
<laila_> Ok, regner ikke med kvalificeret svar her. Logger ud. Problemet kan diskuteres på youtube-siden. Over and out. :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-03
<anders3408> halløj. er der nogle hjemme ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-06
<Miloa> ?spørgsmål er der et tasterur kommand så man kan genstarte ubuntu?
<sophusn> ja, reboot
<jarlen> shutdown -r now
<jarlen> Men det er sikkert det samme som reboot
<sophusn> jeg bruger altid reboot, og så shutdown -h now hvis jeg vil lukke maskinen. men ja, reboot er garanteret bare et alias til shutdown -r - gad vide hvor man egentlig kan se det?
<lars_t_h> man skal måske bruge sudo foran for at få lov - sudo spørger om dit kodeord, og der skrives ikke noget på skærmen imens du skriver - du kan ikke rette fejl i indtastning af kodeord, Miloa
<lars_t_h> sophusn, følge symlinks, og ofte kiggge i scripts
<lars_t_h> sophusn, file $(which reboot)
<lars_t_h> skriver:
<lars_t_h> /sbin/reboot: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x472d820b729b57a278283b5045701d466d2be7e5, stripped
<sophusn> ja, jeg fandt også /sbin/reboot - det ser ud til at være et program?
<lars_t_h> sophusn, så det er et rigtigt program (maskinkode i en ELF 32-bit LSB fil)
<sophusn> spøjst at /sbin/halt peger på /sbin/reboot - halt og reboot er ikke det samme i min verden :)
<lars_t_h> sophusn, du kan prøve at køre ldd på den for at hvilke software biblioteker den bruger, dvs køre:
<lars_t_h> ldd /sbin/reboot
<sophusn> Det bliver jeg ikke klogere af - mine "programmeringsevner" begrænser sig til en smule scripting :-)
<lars_t_h> sophusn, ok - jeg kan også programmere i C, og er godt i gang med C++, lige nu laver jeg en Webcrawler / bot i Java
<sophusn> lars_t_h, men nu vi er ved det - grunden til at reboot kræver kørsel gennem sudo er fordi det ligger i /sbin?
<sophusn> lars_t_h, spændende - hvad skal den indsamle?
<lars_t_h> sophusn, det kræver superbrugerrettigheder at reboote - Linux er et multibruger system, så der er potentielt flere brugere der kan få ødelagt deres arbejde, derfor
<lars_t_h> sophusn, Det er en sociale medier Webcrawler for raketdregnene på Refshaleøen, Copenhagen Suborbitals - den indsamler automatisk oplysninger og oversætter dem til SQL inserts i en PHP fil som den selv uploader og selv kører, og derefter fjerner igen
<lars_t_h> Den bruger YouTube, Picasa, og parser HTML fra 2 blogs og går automatisk igennem siderne (pagination er automatisk)
<Miloa> MIt ubuntu genstarter nemlig nogle gange af sig selv, kunne være, at jeg kom til at trykke på noget :B
<lars_t_h> Miloa, er din hardware varm? Det kan få noget beskyttelses-hardware til at tage en pause og så genstarte mikroprocessoren
<sophusn> lars_t_h, jeg er med på hvorfor det vil være usmart at alle potentielt kan reboote systemet - men hvor er det sat at det skal køres med root priviligier?
<lars_t_h> sophusn, Linux er et multibruger system - derfor
<lars_t_h> Derudover er Linux ikke Windows og derfor mere sikkert - fordi man i multibruger system har en meget anden tilgang til sikkerhed, sikkerheden er arvet fra UNIX
<lars_t_h> nå snak skal helst foregå på -snak kanalen
<Miloa> MIn computer er iskold :)
<lars_t_h> Miloa, ok - er den gammel? Det kan være en hardware fejl i f.eks. strømforsyningen, eller RAM - i den rækkefølge
<Miloa> LInux versionen eller computeren :-) ?
<lars_t_h> Miloa, digital elektronik er meget følsom overfor klumer i strømmen
<lars_t_h> *klumper
<Miloa> Det kan da ikke være strømforsyningen, da den ikke er i stik :O
<lars_t_h> Miloa, computeren er hardware og Linux er software så gæt selv
<sophusn> Miloa, hvis ikke din strømforsyning er i stik - hvordan kan computeren så overhovedet være tændt?
<lars_t_h> Miloa, jo det kan det godt, der er 2 strømforsysninger i en Desktop PC eller en laptop Pc, 1 strømforsyning til at omsætte 230 VAC 50 Hz vekselstrøm til 12 volt og 5 volt
<sophusn> ah - forget it... laptop :-)
<lars_t_h> Miloa, og den 2 er  så til at lave en lavere spænding til mikroprocessoren og RAM fra de 5 volt og/eller 12 volt
<lars_t_h> Miloa, så nu hvor den kører batteri er din 2. strømforsyning i gang, hvis den ikke var i gang var maskinen helt død
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-30
<MrAndy> ?spørgsmål Hvordan er det muligt at få extra ip addresser smækket op på sin serverbox? (Der er 1 ip der virker nu, derefter tilkøbt 9 andre).
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-03
<Zlaxhe> test
<bosim> virker :)
<Zlaxhe> test
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-05
<Ubuntubruger8> hej
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan ike starte min pc op er her nogen der har et bud hvad jeg kan gøre
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-31
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål" Under installation kræves et brugernavn og et password, hvor kan det indstilles/findes?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-03
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Mit ubuntu er begyndt at læse alt op af hvad jeg gør og trykker på, hvordan slår jeg det fra igen?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-04
<Ubuntubruger5> Hejsa
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-06
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej, det der nembuntu, er det 32 eller 64bit?  Jeg har ikke rodet med linux siden 90´erne, så ville starte med en nem instalation ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-08
<Cracknel> Hello guys! I'm Alex Cucu, contact for the Romanian Ubuntu LoCo.
<Cracknel> I have noticed your website and forums. They look great :)
<Cracknel> Is your work on the phpBB design public? I would like to do the same thing to our LoCo website.
<Cracknel> We are already using the same theme for our main Wordpress site.
<Cracknel> If I'm not online when you see this message, please send me an email: me@alexcucu.ro
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-02
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg installerede ubuntu og slettede windows, nar installationen er færdig og computeren genstarter, så starter ubuntu ikke, har prøvet at ændre boot række i BIOS, og nu da windows er slettet og ubuntu ikke duer (vil ikke starte ordenligt) så er der ikke noget OS på min com,
<Ubuntubruger3> skal lige siges at når jeg genstarter efter installationen er færdig, så siger den jeg skal installere igen, det bliver den ved med
<Ubuntubruger3> har prøvet at installere Linuex mint, elemtary, og windows 10 fra usb boot, men intet af ddet vil starte efter installation
<Ubuntubruger3> HVAD GØR JEG
<Ubuntubruger3> SPØRGSMÅL
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-07
<Ubuntubruger4> hej derude!
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg leder efter en habil python programmør der har kendskab til DSP - er der noget forum i dk?
